# Trapping question



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I have this 8 foot dirt mound in the woods that we used for all the scraps when we were building my house. 6 years later the brush has completley took over. I noticed a hole about 12' x 12' and I dont have any idea what might be living in it. I put a trap infront of the whole but I didnt put any bait in it. Any idea what this might be?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

don't know where you are from, but rabbit, skunk, groundhog, badger... a lot of different animals dig holes, burrows, and dens...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

I live in georgia. Ive heard something pretty big running around in the woods but the other day I shot an opossum and havent heard anymore rucus.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Sasquatch


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

M*F said:


> Sasquatch


 :lol:

I was gonna say Chupacabra...

Seriously, next time it's muddy see if you notice any tracks around the den.

Smitty


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Alright. I will do it. Or I can stick some fire works up there.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I know you're kidding about the fireworks.....but check your reg's before setting at the den entrance. Some States prohibit it.

Smitty


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

Yea I might want to check in to that I dont want to get in trouble with the game warden.


----------

